# creating a photo album



## aggromere (Jun 14, 2009)

Can you create a photo album and then link the photos to your posts?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 14, 2009)

sure but don't know how


----------



## aggromere (Jun 14, 2009)

me either


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Click on the link that says "photos" at the top of the page , then from the menu bar click "Upload" , then choose "member photo albums" from the drop down menu on the left . Then just uplaod your photos the site will create your album and fill it with the pictures you upload .


----------

